# Need to unroot



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

So I rooted the razr i didn't freeze or delete anything. just used it for programs that required root.I used the doomlord root method.i made a nandroid backup of my system before I did any rooting. should I restore that backup then do a factory reset or use doomlord unroot program then do a factory reset.i need to return this phone back to Verizon.


----------



## GreenJeans (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't need to restore the nandroid. I'd recommend using gingerunroot off the market ($.99). Easy and painless, worked great for me.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.darkslide.unroot


----------



## CHRIS42060 (Jun 18, 2011)

Doomlord's unroot worked for me. One other thing I did before unrooting and returning my phone was to remove CWM completely. For the life of me I cannot remember what forum I read the steps on though. Not sure if it matters, but I figured I would return it to as normal as possible.


----------



## GreenJeans (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, make sure to remove the CWM on every boot mod....


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone have the link to unroot?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

